# Rep yo' city



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

It's time to throw down and throw up your sets.

I'm calling Ohio out. IMO Ohio has one of the best street scenes that goes largely unnoticed except for the privilaged few.

FACT:
Ohio has Rays MTB, and the Flow. Arguably 2 of the best indoor parks ever.

FACT:
Ohio has Cinci, Columbus, and the Cleveland/Akron areas which include ALOT of campuses like OSU.

FACT:
Guys like Hamilton and Schwartz call Ohio home (they live on OSU campus, where I ride). I used to ride with Hamilton back in the day (way back) in middle school.

FACT:
In Columbus alone there are over 20 skateparks in and around the metro area

FACT:
Union Street Bikes is based out of Akron. Akron is such a dump but hey, it's great for riding. Check out this pic that is on DefGrip, taken in Akron.









FACT:
ALOT of pro's and street riders truck it to Columbus just to ride OSU campus, let alone the rest of the city. I regularly see vans pull up full of bikes and groups of guys 10 deep that come down here from New Jersey just to ride. That's got to say something.

I'm claiming Ohio as one of the streets best kept secrets... 2008 is going to be huge. People need to recognize the untapped resources at hand here.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

Good stuff, I believe DK Bikes is also based somewhere in Ohio?

Boston is home to Evil and Geekhouse, as well as the Fenway Dirt Jumps. Rye Airfield, huge indoor skatepark, is about an hour away in NH, as well as some decent local parks.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

Chicago has a bunch to offer as well.

Two nice big outdoor concrete skate parks. (neither of which technically allow bikes but nobody cares usuauly)

wilson - big bowls and a nice street section 
31st street/Burnham - weird transitions, a few bowls but mostly street style
logan skate park (still in the planning stages) proposed for spring 08 - covered skate park under an expressway.

an awesome street scene with tons of riders and tons of spots. there is a healthy mountain bike scene despite our clear lack of mountains. BMXers and MTBers get along pretty well here. 

Dirt jumps in the city are sweet aswell, they arn't in the best shape at this point in the season but they currently consist of 6 doubles ranging is size from 4 ft lips to 7 ft lips

as for bmx institutions coming out of chicago, we only have a few. Props, kevin porter, Shawn Arata, dirty dan bogard. there are probably more but those are the main ones that come to mind. 

but I agree ohio rocks the bmx scene.


----------



## McDowell_Matt (Jan 31, 2006)

I live in INDY - But I don't think we can compete...
We have plenty of roadie things... a Velodrome.... A couple BMX tracks...
Lance rode a lap at the Indy Motor Speedway... and a skatepark...

But NO indoor Mt. biking, NO elevation changes, NO serious technical riding, NO permanent Dirt Jumps... But we are a RED STATE Govt. that would rather believe indiana still gives a crap about basketball instead of looking to the future and what the youth of our area want... 

Oh well, just wait... someone from Colorado, California, or North Carolina could login and say "hi" and it would kill Indiana's chances to even get an honorable mention in this thread.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

Providence Rhode Island. Uh, some decent street riding.. 

I don't know of anything that's ride-able to, but i know of a park called vietnam in mass nearby..


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

P-town Oregon, I think another 15 skate parks are suppose to go up around Portland too.

*Skate Parks (all within 45 mins of my house):*
Burnside
Pier Park
Glenhaven
Tigard
Tualatin
Hillsboro
Newburg (has BMX track)
Oregon City
Salem
West Linn

*Dirt Jumps:*
Meldrum Bar
The Grotto

*Down Hill & Freeride* (Both were in Season 5 of Drop In)
Black Rock Fall City
Post Canyon
A new park being built at Stub Park with dirt jumps too.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

you dont know how to rep. cus i rep the real **** son. 

DA BAY


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

_"FACT: In Columbus alone there are over 20 skateparks in and around the metro area"_

more importantly, do they allow bikes? haha.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

cully said:


> Chicago has a bunch to offer as well.
> 
> Two nice big outdoor concrete skate parks. (neither of which technically allow bikes but nobody cares usuauly)
> 
> ...


hey now Chi-town aint the only thing Illinois has.
techically it is in iowa but Standard Byke Co. is basked in the quade cities, and have given us guys like Rick Moliterno, and Drew York.

Anchor Freeride components is based in Chicago, as well as Sram/RockShox/Avid/TruVativ's world headquarters.

Peoria while a smaller city, has some of the best street riding in Illinois, and has a couple nice DJ spots to hit up.

Rockford has some nice skateparks from what i hear and has there ever famous ABA Rockford BMX track.

wile in MO, St. Louis right across the Mississippi is hoste to many nice indoor and outdoor skateparks. not to mention sum sic street.

BUT...

in Kansas (where i live now) i ride street in KCMO, KCKS, and St. Joe. Mo. there are some very nice skateparks too, and i have heard of some nice DJ's but have not checked them out yet.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

paintballeerXC said:


> you dont know how to rep. cus i rep the real **** son.
> 
> DA BAY


true Paintballeer, I think everyone wishes they could represent the yay area. That's pretty much where it's at in terms of music, biking, people having their sh!t together in general...


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya Ohio is the best kept secret. Don't forget about the two Chengas. Chenga 57 is f'ing sweet!!! Akron is th ehighlight city IMHO. Cleveland ain't tht bad either for street.

And Rays is.... well beyond words.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Bay **** yo!!!!!!<^>


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

BostonStreetRider said:


> Good stuff, I believe DK Bikes is also based somewhere in Ohio?
> 
> Boston is home to Evil and Geekhouse, as well as the Fenway Dirt Jumps. Rye Airfield, huge indoor skatepark, is about an hour away in NH, as well as some decent local parks.


dont forget about the c river skate park they are building under teh interstate


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

No wonder everyone here's so good they have like 28934723047 skateparks they can hit everyday. The only place i can go are these two dj spots that are a good drive away from me that i can only hit like once or twice a month on the weekends. No skateparks around me allow bikes which is like 1 or 2. Once i turn 18 i'm moving to Ohio done deal. Or Canada. Free health care! :thumbsup:


----------



## TrancedGiant (Jul 31, 2007)

I too would like to give props to Columbus (and surrounding areas) for our biking options. Now if I could just find time to go ride!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Philly aint bad. We got love park and a ok set of DJ's.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

santa barbara, ca. we got nothin', its awesome. home to cody bowers, carlin dunne, duncan riffle (partied with that fool on saturday), john kirkaldie at one time, and a whole bunch of other bmx guys. we dominate in general...


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Bay area brother. DMC jumps are a 15 min ride away!


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

MTBs were first invented in the bay..so yeah
there WERE some pretty cool Djs around here too


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> hey now Chi-town aint the only thing Illinois has.


I totally agree, but many of the spots you mentioned aren't in Illinois. I don't know how I didn't mention sram, I'm an idiot. but if we're doing Midwest each area has it own great scene. I'll let somebody else list all the top Midwest scenes but I'll highlight
all these places have amazing parks, amazing street and

-Wisconsin (Milwaukee, Madison, fox cities) at least 4 bike friendly indoor parks some amazing outdoor parks, good trails if you can find them and some amazing pro bmx riders (Jeff k, Brandon Horres, Dave Freimuth), Aaron Lutze (matchvideozine) is originally from Wisconsin too.
oh and let me list the bike companies based in Wisconsin... ha
Trek (Bontrager, fisher)
Pacific (Mongoose, GT, Schwinn)
Hayes (Manitou, Sun-Ringle)

-Iowa (davenport)
standard
new davenport/quad cities concrete skatepark

-Missouri (st louis, KC)
never ridden here but I know there is a great scene and great parks


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Briballdo said:


> MTBs were first invented in the bay..so yeah
> there WERE some pretty cool Djs around here too


what do you mean there WERE?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> what do you mean there WERE?


sh** son friends jumps got plowed today, but tomorrow is another day.

i love how all the bay area peeps just shout out, but done say sh$# about the riden, cus we know what it is and dont tell no on


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Leiden absolutely rocks!!!!!

FACTS:

It has absotutely nothing...pure concentrated ****. There are NO 26"ers and aonly a few bmxers.


----------



## joshfromkent (Jun 21, 2006)

AK-ROWDY!!! 
reppin akron, kent,cleveland and the surround areas.
so much street riding possibilities here.every time i go out i find something new. akron has a okay concrete park

kent has some decent secret trails by my house,as well as the university for street and trials. 

cleveland has chenga and rays...as well as some good street spots in the surrounding suburbs and universities. 
canton has union street bikes, as well as evolution skatepark,which is small, but fun.

looking forward to taking a trip to columbus to ride the university in the spring. so much going on there.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Any skatepark that isn't this one must now bow down....

Denver skatepark. Colorado f**king rules for park riding. http://www.denverskatepark.com Need more proof? Check here... http://www.denverskatepark.com/other.html and yes, they allow bikes at almost all Colorado skateparks, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

> Any skatepark that isn't this one must now bow down....
> 
> Denver skatepark. Colorado f**king rules for park riding. http://www.denverskatepark.com Need more proof? Check here... http://www.denverskatepark.com/other.html and yes, they allow bikes at almost all Colorado skateparks, with a few exceptions.


Actually the Ace I was waiting to pull out of my sleeve would be Ohio Dreams. It's on the level of woodward and is right in the middle between Columbus and Cleveland.

Trumped. I'm sure of it.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I googled it... It's really nice for sure. But IMO no wooden indoor park can hang with the denver skateparks concrete bowls, hips, spines and killer street section. The metro area of Denver has around 30 concrete skateparks and almost all allow bikes. Like I said, Colorado rules for park riding.

Denver also has a Woodward park that is probably equal to the Ohio Dreams park. Either way you go (Denver or Ohio), you are gonna be in for a treat riding-wise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

No kidding.

Because the grass is always greener, I just might have to make a road trip.

This winter I plan on driving to Dallas for some riding, probably NC/SC and Atlanta as well.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

My favorite concrete park is in the ghetto and nobody ever goes there again because it's forgotten. Only those of an older generation know about it, and we are all too busy working or having lives to frequent it.

I can go there any time of day and sesh by myself for hours. It's kinda weird...


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

DFW Right here.
I've lived in Texas all my Life... East Texas When I was a Kid, now I live in Dallas.
Great Weather pretty much year round (Gets a lil warm in the Summers)
We have a really nice Concrete Park about 15-20 minutes away
But my favorite has to be the Street, all day everyday. I really prefer to ride real street over anything else.
In Short, I rep the "T" 
Whether it's on my Hat, T-shirt, or my Arm... It's Texas!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rep'd Texas for 31 years... Fort Worth to be exact. I used to ride all the old AFA freestyle comps back in the day. Won a couple of state vert championships. 

I'll always be a Texan...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Strauss said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Because the grass is always greener, I just might have to make a road trip.
> 
> This winter I plan on driving to Dallas for some riding, probably NC/SC and Atlanta as well.


If you are ever in Colorado, hit me up (winter or summer, I work at Winter Park Resort) and we'll go ride bikes or snowboard/ski.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

wow cant believe i didnt notice this....

pretty sure its self explanatory



























dirty meda on the map...










so i believe that somes up what i rep, paintballer knows wassup. i cant even list all the things we got with the music the places and everything in between...... fvck with it


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep thats whats up.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Texas. All day son.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Seoul, South Korea is where its at for Urban, its huge, tons of museums, schools, and has tons of parks. I have lived in Colorado, Arizona, Texas, Vegas, New Mexico, Florida, Tennessee and Germany and have visited damn near every other with some kind of bike or another and Seoul is the place to be for Urban. 
Ill rep the CO too. I absolutely love the riding there. Whatever riding you wanna do, its got. Tennessee is great for DH and XC as well, Urban is bada$$ in Knoxville too.
AZ has some good ridin too, Fantasy Island is decent for a nice city kept trail ride.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Texas. All day son.


With a name like aggiebiker, whodathunkit... College Station for realz


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dam, the bay has hella peeps rollin deep.

like paintballer said, we don't even need to say all the sh!t we have here..BE JEALOUS


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada i mean


----------



## ripcord (Oct 15, 2007)

Houston..texas...

Rip..pimp- C


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Champery, Switzerland........209 lifts behind my house and 25 (connected lifts) stay open for bikes in the summer. We got a Olympic replica bmx track (3 story start ramp) and too many indoor parks within a 45 minute drive to even mention. There are outdoor parks in almost every town. The euro architecture makes for endless street possibilities. There are bank to walls everywhere....


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Texas, beyitch. We got it all. There simply isn't enough space here to list everything that is good about TX riding. And while y'alls diggin out the snow drifts....we got this


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

one more for the yay please.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

buckoW said:


> Champery, Switzerland........209 lifts behind my house and 25 (connected lifts) stay open for bikes in the summer. We got a Olympic replica bmx track (3 story start ramp) and too many indoor parks within a 45 minute drive to even mention. There are outdoor parks in almost every town. The euro architecture makes for endless street possibilities. There are bank to walls everywhere....


are u swiss? i have always wanted to live in switzerland traveled there once and love it, how hard is it for an ameraican to live/work there?


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

not sure what snowdrifts your referring to in the bay area, i lived here my whole life and have seen actual snow once, once u go up to tahoe or something its a different story, isnt it humid as fvck in texas?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

mack-a-nator said:


> not sure what snowdrifts your referring to in the bay area, i lived here my whole life and have seen actual snow once, once u go up to tahoe or something its a different story, isnt it humid as fvck in texas?


It gets a lot more humid in Ohio.

DF-dub is a pretty nice place. I consulted in Fort Worth for 3 months last summer and had a blast. I'd love to ride there.. especially down in the part of town where all the cattle were slaughtered.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Strauss said:


> It gets a lot more humid in Ohio.
> 
> DF-dub is a pretty nice place. I consulted in Fort Worth for 3 months last summer and had a blast. I'd love to ride there.. especially down in the part of town where all the cattle were slaughtered.


As a side note to anyone reppin the T. If you find the DF-dub area agreeable to your likings, you will find Columbus Ohio just as agreeable. I'm pretty sure of it.

Being in downtown Columbus, in the arena district is almost exactly like being in down town Fort worth. Incidentally the Arena district alone is the size of Downtown Fort worth.

Texas is one of the only states I'd consider moving to only because it reminds me of Columbus Ohio. The traffic, the restaurants, things to do. All of them are like Columbus.

The chicks are hotter in texas though. I'll give you that.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> With a name like aggiebiker, whodathunkit... College Station for realz


Ive herd good things about College Station.

Ohio is a mad trial scene too. One of my good buddies moved here from Ohio and is one of the co-founders of Rays. His lifetime membership card kicks ass.

I vote CO. We have it all here. Park, Urban, Downhill, XC, Velodrome, and road.
Colorado is part of the MTN biking mecca of the world.

Durango CO, home of more pro's
Boulder, CO yet again...

And the downhill here is amazing. 
I can drive 20 minutes from my house and shuttle some killer DH runs. 
I can drive 30 minutes to Downtown
I can cross my street and have lines everywhere. 10 minute ride to two some killer DJ's
I love CO, and am never going to leave.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Im repping the football hall of fame city......... canton ohio

Im a little late to this thread but I must say, ohio sucks for all things but those on two wheels. WE have the second most motocross tracks in the us, and we have mtb and bmx also.

Not only do we have the above mentioned street and parks. We also have some smaller parks that get the job done, and a ton of dirtjumping. I live withing 30 minutes of some killer places. Last trails, kenyan, applecreek, the monkey trails (which sucks) and atleast 2 other un named places. WE also have a new complex called area330, it has mx tracks, nbma track, crappy dh run, dirtjumps and soon to be adding a skate park. I actually quit riding bmx and switched to mtb because it seemed like everyone around here on a twenty is to insanly good and I got all bummed out. Mtbs are still fairly new in the whole street, and park, and dj scene so I dont look to much like an ass because there is alot of beginners, lol.

If I didnt have two wheels, ohio would no longer have me.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I tried to tell em'. i tried.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

bringdoom said:


> Im repping the football hall of fame city......... canton ohio
> 
> Im a little late to this thread but I must say, ohio sucks for all things but those on two wheels. WE have the second most motocross tracks in the us, and we have mtb and bmx also.
> 
> ...


My pops lives in Canton, aint been there yet but hopefully Ill be able to make my way up there after i get outta this joint they call South Korea


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

canton really sucks, not **** to do but eat and drink, lol. but your close to riding spots, lol. Im sure its better then south korea though.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

interesting to see how many people are from ohio. i lived in cleveland for 3 years when i was young. haven't been there for a long time but hearing about all the spots all over ohio makes me want to go back and check it out. the fact that there are so many decent sized cities not too far from each other means a lot of street..


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I was shocked to see how many ohioans were on here also. I think alot of it has to do with rays.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

bringdoom said:


> canton really sucks, not **** to do but eat and drink, lol. but your close to riding spots, lol. Im sure its better then south korea though.


Lol. You know S. Korea isnt too bad. I mean yeah its Korea and I would rather not be here but the riding is amazing and I am saving loads of money, and more money means more/nicer bikes and VW parts so Ill deal with it. Got Interbike this weekend so Ill be attending that on Sunday here which is Saturday your time.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*L Dot A Dot*


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Bay area mang


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Mid-west side is the mid-best side.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i hate the thot of repping this one donkey town. it has it's moments, but..

from Ventura, Ca. good mid-size urban sprawl SoCal beach town. good surf, it's been blowing up the mags / surfline.com. pretty good urban riding. very good bars (gotta check out *San Succi *if you are in town.. and about 9 others, PM if you need the lowlow).

has no "beach scene", aside from surfing. in other words, don't go there and expect to see hot chics s1uttin' up the beaches like in HUNTINGTON or Santa Monica.

was in Cleveland, OH (for a wedding = bikeless) last summer. FOCK. that city would be sick for urban riding. big / wide sidewalks, lots of concrete, not many people on the sidewalks, killer pubs and bars.

Cru Jones, i got a friend that lives on Spring St. between 6th and 7th. 10th floor. there's billions of killer staircases in the general vicinity. great urban riding. love it. odd tho.. only ONE BAR in the area that is open on Sat and Sun during the day! luckily it has Guinness on tap.

where you at down there?


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Cameron and Tyler McCaul, Andy and Greg Watts, Jim Tharp, Jaime Goldman, Jack, Jason Rudd, Jeremy Teman, Evan Turpan, Shawn Wilson, Ryan Howard, and A-Rev all basically ive in Aptos. Large pro to population ratio.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Yo texas sucks mang. YAY AREA iz where it's at.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

The Columbus Ohio scene is gonna rep this summer.

Just wait.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

I used to rep Chi-Town for 10 years, but man F the winters there...

Now its PHX, where else can you ride year round, and go from riding DH to XC, Urban to Park all in less than 20 minutes:thumbsup:

And we have a fully dedicated BIKE park so you don't have to worry about poaching some skate park.


----------



## pancho4 (Jul 4, 2006)

i rep tha bay....we roll deep ha:thumbsup:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

pancho4 said:


> i rep tha bay....we roll deep ha:thumbsup:


Is that park done yet? Mack~ramento here.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Man I need to move!! Va has nothing but lots of money!!! hahah No trials, no parks,no nothing!!!!! I need to move to the west coast!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

pancho4 said:


> i rep tha bay....we roll deep ha:thumbsup:


nneeeendnendendnendenenn to get out there wher in the bay is that


----------

